# Question de compatibilité?¿



## scratpomme (28 Août 2010)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si selon vous l'eyetv cle tnt usb est 100% compatible avec un iBook G4 800mhz 768mo 160dd 12" ou libre a vous de me conseiller sur nimporte quel produit pourvu quil ne soit pa trop cher et surtout quil soit compatible


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

Et si tu regardais la fiche technique de cette clé, tout y est referencé.


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2010)

Si tu as Tiger au minimum ainsi que de l'usb2, *c'est ok* selon les caractéristiques ci-dessous :

 Un ordinateur Macintosh avec un processeur *PowerPC G4*, G5 ou Intel Core
 *512 Mo de mémoire RAM*
 *Port USB 2.0 intégré*
 Pour la haute définition 720p ou 1080i HD : un processeur Intel Core 2 Duo
 *Mac OS X v10.4.11 ou ultérieur*
 Le téléchargement des données du programme requiert une connexion à Internet
  Un graveur de CD/DVD et le logiciel Toast Titanium (non inclus) sont  requis pour la création de DVD, SVCD ou Vidéo CD (optionnel)


----------



## scratpomme (28 Août 2010)

Alor tout est ok je suis sous leopard parcontre je ne sais pa pour l'usb ||...


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2010)

Regarde dans _A propos de ce Mac_ (Menu pomme)


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2010)

scratpomme a dit:


> Alor tout est ok je suis sous leopard parcontre je ne sais pa pour l'usb ||...



Tous les iBook G4 disposent de l'USB2.

Le problème que je verrais, éventuellement, concerne les mises à jour de EyeTV, puisque selon l'éditeur la version actuelle est la dernière à être compatible avec les Mac PowerPC.


----------



## scratpomme (29 Août 2010)

Okey alor sa mbotte mais au niveau du prix??


----------

